# i wanna have a double belly



## rachidi54 (Jun 4, 2007)

just wonder if anybody tryed to have* a double belly.*

i'm into gaining, i love the fat, all kind of fat, but what i really prefer to be is a fat man with a double belly. It means a crease on your belly button, i wanna have big layers.

That's why for 2 weeks now, *i've laced myself* at the belly button.
i don't wanna have a big round belly but rather* big layers*, i don't know if you know what i mean.


Has anyone experienced that by lacing hisself ?
Anyone there has a double belly, big layers and tell me how did they get it ?


----------



## one_shy_writer (Jun 4, 2007)

Don't be ridiculous; just wear pants with a tight waistband and keep eating. 

Wasn't the full moon a few days ago? What is going on here today?


----------



## Crumbling (Jun 4, 2007)

I used to have one of those, but I found a place that sold trousers that actually fit me, and the flab has redistributed itself over time.

But, If a bifurcated belly is what you want... pick a new waistline for yourself and stop letting your belt out after a big meal 

You need to be very careful with lacing, you can cause bruising and damage to circulation. If you get belly gangrene the whole thing will fall off and you'll have no belly at all.


....unless you keep it in box in the freezer or something.

<RELURK>


----------



## rachidi54 (Jun 5, 2007)

> *one_shy_writer said :*Don't be ridiculous; just wear pants with a tight waistband and keep eating.
> Wasn't the full moon a few days ago? What is going on here today?



Why is it ridiculous, i thought that *i wasn't the only one who like the fat double belly*, or triple belly, *with big layers*. i thought that you can understand a man who like this kind of fat body. Don't know if it's a joke, or i don't understand what's going on, may be, then be indulgent with me cause i don't speak english very well.

You say that wearing trousers with a tight waistband would work ?, But the crease i wanna have is at my belly button. Did you experience what you're saying ?

i wanna have this :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEaojvvdUTo



> Crumbling said : pick a new waistline for yourself and stop letting your belt out after a big meal



That means i wear trousers normally squeezing it enough, plus, another lace on my belly button ?




> the whole thing will fall off and you'll have no belly at all.



Are you sure about that ?,

i wanna know what people experienced. 
Crumbling, *when did you have a crease there* ?, when you used to have tight trousers ? or when you used to wear it at the belly button, not normally.

and i add, that *i thought there would be a lot of accounts*, a lot of men with those big layers or double belly, that would give more point of view.

i also tell every one who have a big belly without crease and layers, that i don't blame them, *i also like that*, i just said that *i prefer *have big layers.


----------



## Crumbling (Jun 5, 2007)

rachidi54 said:


> Crumbling, *when did you have a crease there* ?, when you used to have tight trousers ? or when you used to wear it at the belly button, not normally.
> 
> and i add, that *i thought there would be a lot of accounts*, a lot of men with those big layers or double belly, that would give more point of view.
> 
> i also tell every one who have a big belly without crease and layers, that i don't blame them, *i also like that*, i just said that *i prefer *have big layers.



The crease was there all the time... It's taken something in the region of a year and a half for it to smooth out.

I had a crease there because that's where the waistband was. It was pretty much always there until recently... but after 20 odd years of getting bigger... and running out of 'next size up', it started to become very uncomfortable putting a 57 inch belly into 52 inch trousers. I got skin irritation from having the top layer overhanging buttons and rivets and little nicks and cuts from belt buckles etc etc.

I'm now starting to develop a new crease where my current 'waistline' is, whereas the fat around my belly button is still smoothing out.
And if anything I've lost a little weight over the last 6 months.


----------



## rachidi54 (Jun 5, 2007)

> The crease was there all the time... It's taken something in the region of a year and a half for it to smooth out.



you mean it appears after a year or so by wearing trousers at your belly button.



> I'm now starting to develop a new crease where my current 'waistline' is



So is it *totally disappeared* ?, cause if it is, then you have to wait a year until it appears ?

you* cannot* have a crease there if you *wear trousers normally*, right ? Even if you don't unsqueeze it as you grow. i'm just started to gain, i'm not so fat yet.

Did you have a big round belly, and since it hurt you, you decided to wear it on your belly button, and that moment, a crease appeared ? or was it since the beginning.

If you decided to start a crease again there, then it means that you liked that, and it looks better and *more sexy*. Seems i'm not the only one who like having this kind of body.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 5, 2007)

If you are going to have a double belly, it will happen naturally. You MIGHT be able to make a very slight difference with tight clothing, but really it won't work properly and it will be very uncomfortable for you. It's like suggesting to a woman that if she wears loose pants and tight tops she will become pear shaped.


----------



## rachidi54 (Jun 5, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> If you are going to have a double belly, it will happen naturally. You MIGHT be able to make a very slight difference with tight clothing, but really it won't work properly and it will be very uncomfortable for you. It's like suggesting to a woman that if she wears loose pants and tight tops she will become pear shaped.



i know it's not natural, but i think *it's possible*. And most of people say it's natural, but i don't think so, i think that some people wear tight trousers, wear it normally, or at the belly button...And i think these behaviors make the difference between bodies.

that's my theory, that's why i did this thread, to have accounts, experiences from those who had several layers. The example of Crumbling shows you that to *have a double belly*, it's just people who use to *wear* trousers *on their belly button.*

If there are people who wear trousers normally and *could have layers*, then Show us, make yourself known and tell us your experience.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 5, 2007)

rachidi54 said:


> i know it's not natural, but i think *it's possible*. And most of people say it's natural, but i don't think so, i think that some people wear tight trousers, wear it normally, or at the belly button...And i think these behaviors make the difference between bodies.
> 
> that's my theory, that's why i did this thread, to have accounts, experiences from those who had several layers. The example of Crumbling shows you that to *have a double belly*, it's just people who use to *wear* trousers *on their belly button.*
> 
> If there are people who wear trousers normally and *could have layers*, then Show us, make yourself known and tell us your experience.




Okay so you AREN'T asking if tight clothing can make a double belly, you are saying it DOES and wanting people to confirm it. Well all I can say is, I spent about 20 yrs in tight waisted clothes and never got a double belly, whereas a gf wears loose clothes and has always had a double belly. Odd.

ps. sticking taxi door ears to your head with tape every night won't make them stop sticking out, and putting a peg on your nose every night won't make it narrower.


----------



## Crumbling (Jun 5, 2007)

My double belly happened slowly over the course of 26 years.

It went away over the course of two.

While the belly gangrene was something of a joke. The warning is real.
In my opinion binding yourself in an effort to produce the same effect in a short time period is a bad idea. You will at very least suffer irritation and discomfort and could cause long term damage to your skin and tissues. and to cap it off, I have no idea if it will give you the look you want.

If you want my advice... go with comfortable pants, and let the flab sort itself out.


----------



## UberAris (Jun 5, 2007)

I believe this topic, or something similar was brought up before. 

#1) it has to do with your natural musscle structure;with that in mid you COULD give your self a double belly by working out in some way. but this is really dependent on

#2) fat builds up randomly, it can built in/on top of/behind your muscle structure, so even the above isn't a sure bet. 

If your going to gain, make peace with the fact that you may not get the belly your wanting. Cus there is no sure thing in choosing body shape.


----------



## sparkee1958 (Jun 5, 2007)

I think the kind of foods that are consumed may have a slight affect on where some of the weight goes, but mostly genetics. Wearing tight clothes can cause other issues, including back pain and inner organ problems. Dont mess with mother nature.


----------



## Pookie (Jun 6, 2007)

Perhaps we are looking at corsetry here! Women have worn corsets to mainpulate the body, long term wear moves internal organs, repositions fat deposits, squishes ribs in.  

This is Cathie Jung, she has a 15 inch waist


----------



## Catkin (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow...that's small! (OK, I know that's stating the obvious, but it really is tiny!  )

As UberAris said, fat distribution seems to be mainly determined by genes - people have a natural body shape / type etc...and I have no idea how (or even if) you could change that.

Also - not anything to do with anything really , but looking at that video, it seems to me as though the guy is sitting down, which is usually going to create rolls even if you don't have a double-belly normally.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Pookie said:


> Perhaps we are looking at corsetry here! Women have worn corsets to mainpulate the body, long term wear moves internal organs, repositions fat deposits, squishes ribs in.
> 
> This is Cathie Jung, she has a 15 inch waist



Oh my lord. OMG. Even on my very worst OMG-I'm-Fat-and-wish-I-was-thin Days...I would never ever want to be THAT thin, lol...Dear Jesus. She looks so frail and week. 

To each their own, I realise this...but wow. And WHY would I want to rearrange my internal organs? lol, they are in their happy places!!! oi oi oi!


----------



## Crumbling (Jun 6, 2007)

Pookie said:


> Perhaps we are looking at corsetry here! Women have worn corsets to mainpulate the body, *long term wear* moves internal organs, repositions fat deposits, squishes ribs in.



*long term*

cinching your waist to 15 inches on a first outing would probably kill you.

MY concern is that the OP is in a rush for results.


Do you have any of those cookies left?


----------



## Emma (Jun 6, 2007)

Pookie said:


> Perhaps we are looking at corsetry here! Women have worn corsets to mainpulate the body, long term wear moves internal organs, repositions fat deposits, squishes ribs in.
> 
> This is Cathie Jung, she has a 15 inch waist




Am I the only one wondering this; if she doesn't wear the corset will she fall forward or something? I can't imagine the body being able to stay upright with a waist that small.


----------



## one_shy_writer (Jun 6, 2007)

rachidi54 said:


> Why is it ridiculous, i thought that *i wasn't the only one who like the fat double belly*, or triple belly, *with big layers*. i thought that you can understand a man who like this kind of fat body. Don't know if it's a joke, or i don't understand what's going on, may be, then be indulgent with me cause i don't speak english very well.
> 
> You say that wearing trousers with a tight waistband would work ?, But the crease i wanna have is at my belly button. Did you experience what you're saying ?



I'm not saying I don't like it. I'm saying that you're likely to hurt yourself by lacing your body. That's what's ridiculous. Yeah, you could probably achieve some sort of result that way, but if it's not the natural form your body wants to take, you're going to end up hurting yourself.


----------



## rachidi54 (Jun 6, 2007)

crumbling said:


> In my opinion binding yourself in an effort to produce the same effect in a short time period is a bad idea.


you're right, but i think if i try to get it slowly, that would be ok. It's *as if i wore a trousers at my belly button.*



crumbling said:


> If you want my advice... go with comfortable pants, and let the flab sort itself out.


what do you mean ?, i have to let it out, and once it's big enough, then it will be possible to wear trousers on the belly button (cause now, it's not possible).




Catkin said:


> As UberAris said, fat distribution seems to be mainly determined by genes - people have a natural body shape / type etc...and I have no idea how (or even if) you could change that.


That's why i posted this thread, i'm happy that all of you give me their opinion. But i'm kinda sure that even you think that it's natural, i think that people who had layers, had it because of sthg. 

The behaviors of fat people are different, and i suspect that those big layers can come when you don't eat a lot, but jsut things doing fat (sugar, ice cream;..) without being very full, so it doesn't let it expand too much.

The other thing is the trousers wore on your belly button. (like Crumbling and others).

So can anyone with big layers tell us his experience, when did it appeared ?, in which condition ? Is there anyone who had big layers and never wears trousers like that, and always very full, and his belly didn't stretch out.



one_shy_writer said:


> I'm not saying I don't like it. I'm saying that you're likely to hurt yourself by lacing your body. That's what's ridiculous. Yeah, you could probably achieve some sort of result that way, but if it's not the natural form your body wants to take, you're going to end up hurting yourself.



*Thank you* for thinking of me, don't you think that if i lace myself not so tight, it 'll be ok, it's like a trouser . And i like this kind of body sooo much, that i feel it's worthwhile, but sometimes i think that i'm not fat enough. BUT sometimes, i also think that could work since i'm into gaining.




Catkin said:


> Also - not anything to do with anything really , but looking at that video, it seems to me as though the guy is sitting down, which is usually going to create rolls even if you don't have a double-belly normally



you may be right, but i suspect that the crease at the belly button was done with a trousers.

Just enjoy it again : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEaojvvdUTo

i'm lacing myself with an elastic band, so it lets my belly free to expand.

Today, it's really exceptional, i managed to take cam shots cause i was alone at home. i know i'm not so fat, but i'm trying. i gained 22 lbs (10kg) in 2 months, but now, i'm stuck, pretty hard. Anyone can tell me how to post an image ? (don't know about url and that sort of things)


----------



## rachidi54 (Jun 7, 2007)

> That's why i posted this thread, i'm happy that all of you give me their opinion. But i'm kinda sure that even you think that it's natural, i think that people who had layers, had it because of sthg.



i didn't want to mean that i'm sure of what i'm saying, i just mean that *i suspect* that there's a reason. No one has made an investigation about that before.

Still would like hear about you and especially those Big layers and Multiple bellies.


----------



## rachidi54 (Jun 7, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## one_shy_writer (Jun 7, 2007)

I still say you should just buy pants that are bigger and start wearing them where you want your waist to be. Use a belt to hold 'em snug there. Your body will be forced to bend at that point, and the squishy stuff should redistribute. Doing it like that, with your pants at one point and that elastic or whatever at another... you're just gonna cause yourself problems.


----------



## nala (Jun 7, 2007)

Didn't you ever notice that there are far more women than men with the kind of belly you'd like to have? That's because it's mostly all in the muscle structure, biology says that women tend to have weaker abdominal muscles than men, so I think it has all to do with the strength of the abdominal muscles. Weaker muscles (nature) + habits like always wearing your pants around your waistband (nurture) (too tight isn't necessary, though) and make sure you don't gain to much through drinking alcoholic drinks (to avoid the beer belly)

Best of luck!


----------



## rachidi54 (Jun 12, 2007)

Sorry for not answering quickly, i've had trouble with my computer.




one_shy_writer said:


> I still say you should just buy pants that are bigger and start wearing them where you want your waist to be.



that what i was asking you, so you think that's the way to do.




one_shy_writer said:


> and the squishy stuff should redistribute. Doing it like that, with your pants at one point and that elastic or whatever at another... you're just gonna cause yourself problems.



But i wear an elastic, and not so tight. it's like pants wore at your belly button ?, like a lot of persons, especially women do. ???

*Do you really think i'm gonna have problems ?*if i don't sqeeze it.




nala said:


> make sure you don't gain to much through drinking alcoholic drinks (to avoid the beer belly)



that's what i think, i don't drink beer at all, rarely, and i think if i only eat sugar and chocolate without drinking beer or beeing real stuff, that can work.



nala said:


> Best of luck!


Thank you.


----------



## one_shy_writer (Jun 12, 2007)

I guess as long as you're not causing yourself any kind of pain, you should be okay. The reason I keep suggesting wearing clothing that gives you the shape you want is because eventually you're going to have to get used to wearing your pants at that spot anyway, since that will be the only way to keep them up if you get the shape you desire. May as well just get used to it now.


----------



## lizzy (Jun 12, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> If you are going to have a double belly, it will happen naturally. You MIGHT be able to make a very slight difference with tight clothing, but really it won't work properly and it will be very uncomfortable for you. It's like suggesting to a woman that if she wears loose pants and tight tops she will become pear shaped.



I agree with Ruby. I think you have to give in to genetics...but, of course this doesn't mean that wearing a waist size a size too small won't give you the look and feel you're after.


----------



## chsn (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, I'm a young guy, and I've got a pretty big double belly. I'm attaching a pic, and I'll probably post a couple in my own thread later. I AM wearing underwear in the pic, it's just hard to see. I've had it for as long as I can remember, and I can't guarantee that the waistband alone can change your shape for sure. I used to sleep naked, and still ended up growing a double belly, so the waistband might not do that much. In any case, I'm pretty sure this pic is what you're talking about. 

View attachment IMG_1723_2edim.jpg


----------



## rachidi54 (Jun 15, 2007)

chsn said:


> Well, I'm a young guy, and I've got a pretty big double belly.


Thank you, great pic, and i really wanna thank you for taking part of my thread to help me. 



chsn said:


> I'm pretty sure this pic is what you're talking about.


That's right, it's exactly what i wanna become. you're perfect.


you said you used to sleep naked, but during the day, *do you wear pants at the crease you have ?*

If yes, that means my waist band can do sthg.
you cannot remember a little before your double belly ?, just to know what caused the crease. Try, please.

And what kind of eating man are you ?, i mean do you eat a lot til you real full, and you can't even move,and must unbutton.
Do you drink a lot of beer ?

Or do you just eat ice cream, chocolate, cakes... That's what i wanna eat, not much, but just what i need to not grow like a ball.

May be now, you can eat a lot and beer, cause you already have the crease, so it stays. You had the crease when you were a child right ?


----------



## chsn (Jun 15, 2007)

rachidi54 said:


> Thank you, great pic, and i really wanna thank you for taking part of my thread to help me.
> 
> 
> That's right, it's exactly what i wanna become. you're perfect.
> ...




Well, I don't have much of a choice at where I wear my pants, just because if I wore them over, it slides down between the rolls, and if I wear it under, it hangs over a ton and jiggles when I walk....which is not something a lot of people want to see, haha. So I do wear my pants there, but I have no choice really. I don't drink any beer at all, and I don't really eat until I'm full that often. So, maybe your waistband might help a little, but I think a combination of natural shape, and the waistband might be needed for the best result. As far as I can see, I think you just need a lot more fat, thats all.


----------



## rachidi54 (Jun 15, 2007)

chsn said:


> Well, I don't have much of a choice at where I wear my pants, just because if I wore them over, it slides down between the rolls, and if I wear it under, it hangs over a ton and jiggles when I walk....which is not something a lot of people want to see, haha. So I do wear my pants there, but I have no choice really. I don't drink any beer at all, and I don't really eat until I'm full that often. So, maybe your waistband might help a little, but I think a combination of natural shape, and the waistband might be needed for the best result.



You don't eat til you're that much, and don't drink beer, that can explain why you don't have a round belly. But wearing pants at the crease keeps the crease stay here a long time.

But before you don't have the choice, before you wore pants like that, *you don't remember that you wore pants normally ?*
*If you remember, did this crease appear before you wore pants there ?
Or when you wore pants normally, was that crease still there ?
*


chsn said:


> As far as I can see, I think you just need a lot more fat, thats all.


i know, but i know that there are 2 kind of belly, and i, *i wanna be like you, *and have layers. So i think that i got to gain and worry about how it will grow at the same time.

if i'm not worried by that, then my belly may not be like yours.


----------



## chsn (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, I've had a double belly since I was like 5 or 6 years old, so I don't know much before that.


----------



## velia (Jun 16, 2007)

Be careful with binding. I am one of the cases of having a double belly naturally. It has always been that way. I don't wear tight pants, and on the off chance that I have, it was never long term. Anyway, the warning that you received about gangrene: I don't know if gangrene is possible, but I do know that binding anything is dangerous. Some of the possible complications in binding at the belly are:

* Chafing.
* Impeding digestion.
* Damaging ribs.
* Pinching nerves.
* Deforming the stomach (as in the organ, not your belly).
* Deforming and impeding the function of the liver.
* Deforming and impeding the function of the intestines.


----------



## rachidi54 (Jun 16, 2007)

velia said:


> I don't wear tight pants, and on the off chance that I have, it was never long term.


i don't understand, sorry , what do you mean ?

i've understood that you did wear your pants normally, and a crease appeared even you wear it normally. And Were you a great food eater when it appeared,i mean til you was extra full. Or just sugar things.

If it appeared when you were already a man, *did you drink a lot of beer ?*
And *did you unbutton *when you were full ?

i know people are right when they talk about possibly problems, and i thank them, i never thought about that, since i did this thread, i don't sqeeze a lot my belly,* just a vey little*, just to make my belly have layers when i sit down.




chsn said:


> Well, I've had a double belly since I was like 5 or 6 years old, so I don't know much before that.


 then you can't remember it. Never mind. Thank you, do you want me to tell ya how it goes for me while i'm gaining.

i may be eat chocolate but not too much of food,
but i still don't know if i got to unbutton,....


----------



## velia (Jun 17, 2007)

rachidi54 said:


> i don't understand, sorry , what do you mean ?
> 
> i've understood that you did wear your pants normally, and a crease appeared even you wear it normally. And Were you a great food eater when it appeared,i mean til you was extra full. Or just sugar things.
> 
> ...


 
I neglected to mention that I'm a woman. Sorry about that. Anyway, the crease has always been there, basically... And I've never really had the tendency to eat until I strained my pants (except for a couple of times more recently. :eat2: ). To answer the beer question anyway, no, I don't drink beer. I can't stand the stuff. 


I believe the formation that happens with women's stomach has to do with rules regarding distribution and estrogen. Regardless of theories on how this happens naturally, though, thanks for taking the warnings of the risks to heart. I'm a firm believer that people should do whatever they need to do to be happy. I also believe that they should be educated about it. I'm glad you took the step to ask for advice here.


----------



## rachidi54 (Jun 18, 2007)

velia said:


> I'm a firm believer that people should do whatever they need to do to be happy. I also believe that they should be educated about it. I'm glad you took the step to ask for advice here.



So i think it might be there due to your feeding and you didn't drink beer, so it can explain...If i'm not right, i hope that i can force my belly to have that crease.

i really love the fat belly with big layers, sometimes, i quit and don't wear this elastic waistband. i think i 'm gonna wear it til i 'm bored of wearing it. *i hope i 'll get a crease before, as i grow.*:eat1: 

*Thank you* for your support and advices, i'm also glad that people help me. You people, tried to understand me and didn't judge me. i'm aware now of the danger of this hting, so i got to be careful.


----------

